# Frog Tongue sinker



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Just got my supply for next year. Got a co-worker who went home to North Carolina, Kitty Hawk area this weekend, and he picked them up for me.

Got 6 each of 4oz., 6oz and 8oz.

He got from TW's Bait & Tackle shop.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Sure will be glad when the patent is up and Do-It can make one (if that is the hold up)


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Frog tongues? Who needs frog tongues when you can have hurricanes?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*The top ones are also called Storm Sinker*

also have some of them too. Bought a few pounds from a fellow on ebay a few years back.

They work very well, too.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Frog tounge sinkers suck. Fished w/ a guy a OI, he used frog tounge and rolled faster than my pyramid. Did I mention, they don't cast as good as the pyramid either.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> Frog tounge sinkers suck. Fished w/ a guy a OI, he used frog tounge and rolled faster than my pyramid. Did I mention, they don't cast as good as the pyramid either.


I thought the same thing Teo...gotta cast slightly up current so when it does try to drift, it pulled it around to where the lip digs in. Cast slightly down current and it will drift with the nose of the weight down current.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I have no problems getting good distance with either sinker*

Teo it just might be your high $$$ combos.....

That is an interesting point thou. 

The pyramid sinkers have a flat face when casting, compared to the deep 'V' of the frog tongue sinker. I would think the FT would be more areo dynamic then the pyramid.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I use frog tounges all the time. I don't know if its me or what but I can cast them a further than the pyramids and storm sinkers. 

I also find them a lot easier to reel in, it seems once you get them up out of the sand they just kinda like ski back in instead of digging in. 

I recommend everyone try the different styles of weights and see what works best for them.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Orest said:


> Teo it just might be your high $$$ combos.....
> 
> That is an interesting point thou.
> 
> The pyramid sinkers have a flat face when casting, compared to the deep 'V' of the frog tongue sinker. I would think the FT would be more areo dynamic then the pyramid.


Well, I don't know about the scientific or the high $$$, but I don't know that from first hand experience. If they were any better, you think the A/C wouldn't use it.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

For those that may be interested....There is a tackle shop in Fayetteville that sells the frog tongue as well if you can not find them in your area. PM me for details.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

CrawFish said:


> Frog tounge sinkers suck. Fished w/ a guy a OI, he used frog tounge and rolled faster than my pyramid. Did I mention, they don't cast as good as the pyramid either.


I agree had to be seen but they were moving about twice as fast, maybe I was just casting further and getting into more current


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ed K said:


> I agree had to be seen but they were moving about twice as fast, maybe I was just casting further and getting into more current


Cast up current slightly. I promise. I did it this weekend at the tourny and it worked like a charm when pyramids rolled.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

I gotta go with Tree, used the frog all weekend and she held em tight on all the days we fished.. out and in the wash no problem...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

what about the wire sputniks?
do they have the ground even tighter??

or the breakaways 'impact lead' with a bait clip?


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

TreednNC said:


> Cast up current slightly. I promise. I did it this weekend at the tourny and it worked like a charm when pyramids rolled.


I did and it still rolled, the pyramids did too but not as bad as the frog tongues but there again this is the first time I've had a problem with them holding.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i think everyones frog tongue is different with molds.

like the pic up top with the storm sinkers.

the storms they make up here.
dont have that ball on the bottom. and the tops arent as wide and pointed.

but from the looks of things..

i might need to make some sputniks here at home to play with.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Crawfish, 
I was planning on pouring some frog tongues but now you got me a bit worried. I never used them before. What size were you tossing that did not stick?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

fishbait said:


> Hey Crawfish,
> I was planning on pouring some frog tongues but now you got me a bit worried. I never used them before. What size were you tossing that did not stick?


8oz.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> 8oz.


Hmmm... That's the size I was going to pour. That and the 6 oz size. Usually I pour sputniks, but wanted to give this shape a try. I guess it's best used when the water is not moving too fast.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Ed K said:


> I agree had to be seen but they were moving about twice as fast, maybe I was just casting further and getting into more current


 That's funny Ed.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

TreednNC said:


> Cast up current slightly. I promise. I did it this weekend at the tourny and it worked like a charm when pyramids rolled.


you need to cast more than 50yards to count. ...


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

frogs vs pyramid 

i like frogs over 4 sided pyramids
but i like 3 sided pyramids just as much as frogs, if not better.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

they also make a new stlye pyramid now,its pretty sharp,its like a pyramid thats cupped on the top so you can dig em in the sand.you can get them at 17 5treet tackle,princess anne distrbuters.ask anthony about them if they dont carry them anymore.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

sounds like a frog/pyramid hybrid


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Sinkers*

I spent part of a morning on the beach some time ago just testing sinkers. I'd cast out and then hooked my fish scale to the line to see how much pull it would take before the sinker would lose bottom. I tested pyramids, storms, hurricanes, frog's tongues and sputniks. 

Sputniks held the best by almost a 2:1 margin. The Storm sinkers (with the ball on the end) came in second with the Frog's Tongues right behind. The storms without the ball came in third and the pyramid came in last.

When it comes to castability, I don't think there's any doubt that the sputniks will cast the farthest. When it comes to second and third place in castability, I didn't really test them so my picks are somewhat subjective but I think the Frogs tongue casts farther than the Storm (with the ball), especially in the larger sizes. The Storms just have too many edges and too much frontal area to cast well IMHO. 

So my goto sinker is a Frog's tongue. If I want to stay light and still hold bottom, I'll go with a sputnik.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> Frog tongues? Who needs frog tongues when you can have hurricanes?



hurricanes are great for holding. i posted about them a few years ago on the militia board. BUT they also decrease your casting distance.....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Orest said:


> also have some of them too. Bought a few pounds from a fellow on ebay a few years back.
> 
> They work very well, too.



the storms are different from hurricanes. even tho a hurricane is a storm?

the hurricanes definatley hold better, but the storm cast better


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> you need to cast more than 50yards to count. ...




what'd you have for breakfast today? not a good day to ask you for a favor


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*I dont know if last weekend was a good weekend for any sinker*

I was out on the bar at OI and throwing 10oz pyramids and they were scooting down the beach as soon as they hit the water.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Lightload said:


> I spent part of a morning on the beach some time ago just testing sinkers. I'd cast out and then hooked my fish scale to the line to see how much pull it would take before the sinker would lose bottom. I tested pyramids, storms, hurricanes, frog's tongues and sputniks.
> 
> Sputniks held the best by almost a 2:1 margin. The Storm sinkers (with the ball on the end) came in second with the Frog's Tongues right behind. The storms without the ball came in third and the pyramid came in last.
> 
> ...


i second that bad aero storm sinker.
usually when i cast them out on a ff rig.

i actually see them wobbling in mid air, and itll lose all speed and drop.
i guess ill just go mod some bank sinkers with a drill. then stick coat hanger wires through it.
EZ-sputnik


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> you need to cast more than 50yards to count. ...


Why do that when Im tall enough to walk to the bar and just drop it on the other side? Dont hurt the ole back quite as bad  You know Im just ribbin ya.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

TreednNC said:


> Why do that when Im tall enough to walk to the bar and just drop it on the other side? Dont hurt the ole back quite as bad  You know Im just ribbin ya.


You were one of those guys on the bar Sat nite? I would have gone out if I had my drytop.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

CrawFish said:


> You were one of those guys on the bar Sat nite? I would have gone out if I had my drytop.


a wetsuit and a snorkle too!!! hehehe j/k, ok dont beat me up!

eugene


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> You were one of those guys on the bar Sat nite? I would have gone out if I had my drytop.


I went out friday night. Didnt go saturday night.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Does anyone make 8oz hurricanes? Never seen one before.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't know about the hurricanes (the ones with the long pointed body) but they make 8oz storm sinkers (the ones with the ball on the end). Hilts makes a mold for the storms.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I believe the terminology for storm and hurricane are somewhat interchangeable, but I've always heard that the long tail ones are called the storms (they hold in a mild storm) while the ball end ones are hurricanes (they'll hold in a hurricane... haha). 

Fishbait, the ones in the top of my pic are 8oz hurricanes. I also have some 8oz storms (3 sided, with long tail).


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

EugeneChoe said:


> a wetsuit and a snorkle too!!! hehehe j/k, ok dont beat me up!
> 
> eugene


I'll punch you in the nose next time I see you.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

You like donkey punching Eugene too?


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

AtlantaKing said:


> Frog tongues? Who needs frog tongues when you can have hurricanes?


Tuna picked up the molds for those sinkers last night. I like the tongue and storm sinkers (three sided) most myself.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

jcreamer said:


> Tuna picked up the molds for those sinkers last night. I like the tongue and storm sinkers (three sided) most myself.


Thank you JC. Looking forward to trying these sinkers out.


----------

